# Entered a parallel universe



## paulrbarnard (16 Feb 2021)

My wife just appeared with a cup of coffee for me. That's not the strange thing though. She looked around the workshop and said "You need a bigger workshop". It took me a while to digest the statement but once I did and pointed out that I had wanted a larger workshop but was told at the time that the current one was going to be way too big...

My workshop is a dedicated timber building measuring 8m x 4m. I do also use it as an office and have a section 2.3m x 4m fitted out for my computers, printers etc.

I'm now perplexed and wondering my next best move. Another timber building to use for my office to free up the 2.3m x 4m I'm using now, or move my office into the house (I moved it out to get less interruptions...). Unfortunately building a new bigger workshop is not an option.

I'm a hand tool guy but might run to a band saw and perhaps a thicknesser at some point in the future (yes I just dimensioned some of oak by hand. It always makes me crave a thicknesser)

So here is the question. Is 8m x 4m big enough to add the power tools when compared to 5.7m x 4m? I'm thinking wheeled bases for a bandsaw and thicknesser would make it work.


----------



## Spectric (16 Feb 2021)

You have missed the point, you probably will not have the finances to extend or build a bigger workshop. The wife had an ulterior motive, perhaps she has decided on wanting a bigger house so as part of that you can have the bigger workshop or it may just be to soften you up a little because she is preping for a spending spree on shoes and handbags.


----------



## paulrbarnard (16 Feb 2021)

Spectric said:


> You have missed the point, you probably will not have the finances to extend or build a bigger workshop. The wife had an ulterior motive, perhaps she has decided on wanting a bigger house so as part of that you can have the bigger workshop or it may just be to soften you up a little because she is preping for a spending spree on shoes and handbags.


Ah that’s an aspect I hadn’t considered!
Probably not hand bags and shoes, more likely wellies and plants for the garden.


----------



## Doug B (16 Feb 2021)

Taking @Spectric‘s point a little future have you checked the car for dents


----------



## Doug B (16 Feb 2021)

8x4m is a bigger space than I have & I’ve quiet a few machines, as you say mobile bases are the key plus a little careful planing at the layout stage.


----------



## Droogs (16 Feb 2021)

I my little wksp I have 3m x 4m and have 2 x router tables ( 1 for a Katsu and 1 for a Triton TRA) a 30" exclalibur, a drill press, a small scheppach Basa 1 bandsaw an Axi moticer, A cyclone unit, a 50L compressor and a 2.5m x 1m workbench and a sanding station all in there. Also 4 large tool cabinets and a plane till that cover all the walls. I think 8m x 4m would do

Mind you i have access to the shared storage cubboard as well 45m x 15mm, which has the SCM5m x 3m CNC, panel saw and other stuff


----------



## Sandyn (16 Feb 2021)

Spectric said:


> The wife had an ulterior motive, perhaps she has decided on wanting a bigger house


My thoughts as soon as I read the original message


----------



## Sachakins (16 Feb 2021)

Don't wait around thinking about it too much, just dig out a footing for another 8 x 4 add on.
You probably won't need it, but once you get something in the ground, it will be too hard for her to change her mind then.
The more you dither the more chance that 
A: You'll get hit with, well you had your chance, you've not done a thing about it, so you obviously don't need it, so we'll spend the time and money on a new kitchen.

Or

B: Whatever the ulterior motive is, its getting more expensive each day you wait to begin.


----------



## paulrbarnard (16 Feb 2021)

Droogs said:


> I my little wksp I have 3m x 4m and have 2 x router tables ( 1 for a Katsu and 1 for a Triton TRA) a 30" exclalibur, a drill press, a small scheppach Basa 1 bandsaw an Axi moticer, A cyclone unit, a 50L compressor and a 2.5m x 1m workbench and a sanding station all in there. Also 4 large tool cabinets and a plane till that cover all the walls. I think 8m x 4m would do
> 
> Mind you i have access to the shared storage cubboard as well 45m x 15mm, which has the SCM5m x 3m CNC, panel saw and other stuff


Wow that storage cupboards a bit narrow 

your 4x3 space gives me some hope.


----------



## Droogs (16 Feb 2021)

Everything is on its side


----------



## danst96 (17 Feb 2021)

I also have a 4x4 shop and have a bandsaw, planer thicknesser, lathe, table saw which is 1mx0.7m, a 1x1.6m bench, a second bench which is 1x1m, a decent space dedicated to wood storage as walls and ceilings isn't an option unfortunately and a dust extractor. It's tight and I have to move stuff around but your extension would be more than ample I'd say, I'd love a shop that size. Crack on I reckon


----------



## Stanleymonkey (17 Feb 2021)

It's a trap!

House move or you go off and rent somewhere and she takes over the former workshop.


----------



## paulrbarnard (17 Feb 2021)

Stanleymonkey said:


> It's a trap!
> 
> House move or you go off and rent somewhere and she takes over the former workshop.


Now that’s a thought. She already has her glass kiln in my workshop and a share of shelving for her glass and stuff. It could well be a take over bid.


----------



## Robbo60 (17 Feb 2021)

? How much time do you spend in the office? Is it for work or just watching you tube and buying tools on line? It is a big office.
How big is your beer fridge?
Shop sounds big enough to me if organised properly.
Use the money you would have spent on extension to buy something you've always wanted.


----------



## docw (17 Feb 2021)

She may just have decided that you spend so much time in your workshop that you may just as well live there, and you certainly wouldn't appear to have enough room for a bed!


----------



## Davey44 (17 Feb 2021)

Doug B said:


> 8x4m is a bigger space than I have & I’ve quiet a few machines, as you say mobile bases are the key plus a little careful planing at the layout stage.


Yes, and me. What I wouldn't give for a workshop that big, or even 2/3rds that size. Mine is currently based on a long single garage ( 4 metres by 3) with a 3 metre extension on the end which I built. In there I have a big metalworking lathe, milling machine, mid sized compressor, elderly large geared arbor press, Gas, Arc and MIG welding gear, anvil, steel bending kit, pillar drill, medium size bandsaw, bench sander/ grinder, double ended grinder, polishing mops ... and, shall I say, a storage area in which are things which I am not able, at present, to dispose of! It's a snug fit, but I cope!


----------



## paulrbarnard (17 Feb 2021)

Robbo60 said:


> ? How much time do you spend in the office? Is it for work or just watching you tube and buying tools on line? It is a big office.
> How big is your beer fridge?
> Shop sounds big enough to me if organised properly.
> Use the money you would have spent on extension to buy something you've always wanted.


My office is a proper home office. I have worked from home for the last 20 years. I have a work provided office too but that is in China so it hasn't had any use this past year. I usually split my time between the UK and China. I did use it to buy tools online today though...


----------



## heimlaga (20 Feb 2021)

I once made custom windows and doors semi-professionally on a Stenberg KEV600 combination machine on 2,9 by 5,5 metres. It was inefficient yet doable.

On 8 by 4 metres you should be able to fit is a good sized bandsaw and a planer/thicknesser combination. No problem.


----------

